
What Happens When You Smoke Marijuana, According to the Washington Post in 1905 - smacktoward
https://slate.com/culture/2019/04/marijuana-washington-post-frederick-starr-chicago-1905-marihuana-mariahuana.html
======
zubsorg
conversely, people still don’t talk about what can happen if one continues to
chronically smoke modern, high thc marijuana. Cannaboid Hyperemesis Syndrome
(CHS) is a very real thing, it causes incredible stomach pain (ER trip type)
and constant GI issues amongst heavy smokers. Loss of appetite, daily nausea
and side affects associated with an unhealthy GI are all caused by how THC
mixes with other hormones in the gut. Weed has become this untouchable, solve
all problems type of drug and no one wants to hear this now.

~~~
sametmax
It will reach balance. We went from all bad to all good, which was necessary
to reintroduce the drug into a society that irrationally rejected all aspects
of it. Once it has settled, we will be able to talk about its problems again.

My personal pet peeve is hearing there is no addiction. I sold pot for years
and some of my clients were definitely showing all the signs of addiction. My
guess is that as humans, we can get addicted to pretty much anything as long
as we can use it to cope with the hard parts of life.

~~~
hnzix
_> My personnal pet peeve is hearing there is no addiction. I sold pot for
years and some of my clients were definitly showing all the signs of
addiction._

Yep, I've had two friends who were heavy smokers and would become horrible
fiends if their supply was interrupted. Whereas the rest of my heavy-smoker
friends would be annoyed but wouldn't go crazy.

It seems to be like alcoholism, it only affects a percentage of users.

~~~
sametmax
I do notice that as well. Quantity is not even the factor, as I do have
friends smoking joints several times a day, every day, but cut their supply
and they are still charming.

On the other hand, cut sugar from me and I'm an asshole during the first 3
days.

------
wsdfsayy
I have never had a good experience with weed personally...it just seems to
make me paranoid, tired, and I feel like I can't do anything for the rest of
the day and at least half the day the next.

Conversely, I've had amazing experiences with small doses of lsd and shrooms.
They've made me feel more alert, creative, and more optimistic.

I'm always surprised when people who are otherwise obsessed with productivity
(in tech, finance) tell me they enjoy weed because it seems to enable the
exact opposite effect.

~~~
whoisjuan
> I'm always surprised when people who are otherwise obsessed with
> productivity (in tech, finance) tell me they enjoy weed because it seems to
> enable the exact opposite effect.

Cannabis depressant effects are way stronger than its stimulant effects. I
have never heard someone being more productive on marijuana. Maybe what they
are saying is that it relaxes them and helps them escape that productivity
loop.

~~~
hombre_fatal
But I have. I even have friends say it was a relief to use weed again after
taking a long break because they were productive again.

